# Looking for a humane alarm clock



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I used to have one that would start chirping very quietly, so that if you were sleeping lightly you'd hear it and shut it off, but if you didn't shut it off it would get progressively louder every minute, changing the type of sound a couple of times too, for about six or seven minutes.

It broke a couple of years ago, and wasn't fixable, and the company no longer makes anything similar, and I couldn't find anything else like that.

Today I realized that lots of people read these posts and have all kinds of good ideas, and maybe someone knows of a similar product <keeping my fingers crossed>.

I've been using a noisy one. I dislike it because it jars me awake, which tends to make me grouchy. If I use a quieter one, or a radio alarm, I usually sleep right through it. Having one that gets progressively louder is great because you wake up when it's the right volume for _you_, depending on how much sleep you had and where in your sleep cycle you are.

Anyone know of such a product?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*DH's clock/radio is like that. He has it set on music and it starts off soft and gets pr0gressively louder...the max being the volume level that you set. I usually hear it as soon as it goes off and his listening levels are louder than mine so I just end up nudging him to turn it off sooner  It's really old though so I'm not sure if they still sell/make them. It's also ugly *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite alarm clock had a flashing light followed by a buzz.  The light usually woke me up before it started buzzing.  Small problem.  I can see light through my eyelids, but my late DH couldn't.  He wouldn't wake up until it buzzed and he hated that buzzer.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lights wouldn't wake me, partly because my bedroom gets bright anyway, especially in summer, and partly because half the time I sleep sort of burrowed into the pillow. 

And unfortunately I sleep right through music.  I'd sleep through multiple volume levels of music and just wake up when it started buzzing loudly, so it would have the same effect as now.  

I don't care about "ugly", I just want it to work.  My old one was pretty though, nice and sleek, and only about 3" by 5" by 1/2", so it worked well as a travel alarm too.  And they claimed that they didn't sell enough of them to keep making them.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, I'll have to ask him if it will buzz that way too. It's definitely not travel size though *


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

It might be killing flies with a bazooka since you don't think a light alarm would do the trick, and it's _defintely _not for travel, but I have this and love it:

 
Sunrise System Dawn Simulator Alarm Clock

It's expensive ($115), but there is a gradual buzzer alarm option as well as the simulated sunrise option. For those who think light would work, oh, it's lovely and it uses your own lamp. I have a 150 watt bulb in a floor lamp and it wakes me _up._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about this one.



The bed shaker feature might do it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chevauchee said:


> It might be killing flies with a bazooka since you don't think a light alarm would do the trick, and it's _defintely _not for travel, but I have this and love it:
> 
> It's expensive ($115), but there is a gradual buzzer alarm option as well as the simulated sunrise option. For those who think light would work, oh, it's lovely and it uses your own lamp. I have a 150 watt bulb in a floor lamp and it wakes me _up._


A gradual buzzer! Perfect! 
You're right, it's overkill for me, but I could put that one on my birthday wishlist unless I find something a little cheaper before then.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I have this one. Well, actually I don't think I have THAT one... but it's a smart set by emerson. Not only do I never have to set it, but it's got exactly what you're talking about, quiet to loud buzzer. I bought it from Target for probably $40. The one I found on amazon has a touchless snooze alarm which I think could be dangerous. I press the snooze button so much that just waving my hand? That means I'd be getting snoozed all morning long...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How about this one.
> 
> The bed shaker feature might do it.


Yikes. Doesn't sound particularly pleasant. And it doesn't have a gradual buzzing sound, so that one's definitely out.

But in the "frequently bought together with" section, I see...
"Vibrator Extension Cord (SBE115) for Sonic Boom Alarm Clocks - Extends 15 ft"
I mistakenly only read half of that at first, and then decided that I really don't know what concept troubles me more, an extension cord for a vibrator, or a sonic boom alarm clock.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> I have this one. Well, actually I don't think I have THAT one... but it's a smart set by emerson. Not only do I never have to set it, but it's got exactly what you're talking about, quiet to loud buzzer. I bought it from Target for probably $40. The one I found on amazon has a touchless snooze alarm which I think could be dangerous. I press the snooze button so much that just waving my hand? That means I'd be getting snoozed all morning long...


Waving my hand to snooze some more? Ha! I'd never make it out of bed. As it is I have to put the alarm in a place where I have to get up to turn it off, because otherwise I'd grab it and stuff it under the pillow without fully waking up.
The Amazon one doesn't mention a gradual-buzzer option, but I'll check at Target next time I'm near there.

Thanks for all the suggestions, it's nice to see what options are available!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Get one of these:










For several days running, feed it at the time you would like to normally get up, and for the rest of your life it will plop down on your face, stick its nose up one or your nostrils, or punch you in the eye with a furry little fist, typically beginning 4 hours before you want to wake up.

But you _will_ get up on time, even on days when you want to sleep in.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Get one of these:


LOL! That was great.

But I already have three of those. And since they have dry food out all the time, they don't plead for food in the mornings. One of them has been spending her nights trying to burrow under the (firmly installed) carpeting for a few years now, but I'm so used to the sound that I don't hear that anymore either.

It's funny, really. I sleep through just about anything, but when DD has a bad dream or is sick, the tiniest little unhappy sound from her wakes me instantly. One of those weird mom things, I guess.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I use the alarm on my cell phone.  It starts off softly and then gets louder the longer you let it go, it does stop playing (I have it set to music but can set it to a buzzer) if you don't turn it off but will wait a few minutes and start playing again until you turn it off.  The other really nice feature is that you can set the alarm to just weekdays and never have to reset it unless you need to change the time you want to wake up.  Works for me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I use the alarm on my cell phone. It starts off softly and then gets louder the longer you let it go, it does stop playing (I have it set to music but can set it to a buzzer) if you don't turn it off but will wait a few minutes and start playing again until you turn it off. The other really nice feature is that you can set the alarm to just weekdays and never have to reset it unless you need to change the time you want to wake up. Works for me.


Same here... I use my cell phone.

We do have an alarm clock at the lake hosue that starts out very soft and gets louder. It also have 2 alarms settings (a his/hers setting, or weekend/weekday). I got it at Wal Mart, but I don't remember what brand it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, three.  Cell phone.  Starts vibrating, I think, then soft to loud.  I can pick the days of the week to go off.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well it does sounds as though there are plenty of of graduated-volume options available after all!  

I'll go hunting at Target and Walmart etc. next week.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Let Stephen Fry take care of it:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll loan you some roosters from across the street!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Let Stephen Fry take care of it:


What the heck is THAT from??

(hmmm... a Jeeves-alarm... well, that might belong in the "lottery dreams" thread!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'll loan you some roosters from across the street!


Only if they have graduated volume controls.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What the heck is THAT from??
> 
> (hmmm... a Jeeves-alarm... well, that might belong in the "lottery dreams" thread!)


It's only about $60 U.S.

http://www.voco.uk.com/


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

my clock radio is like that where the beeps start off slow and quiet, then get louder and more insistent.  The other I do I learned in college, which is to set your bedside clock at one time, then put a second alarm clock across the room for 10-12 minutes later.  The first one gets you have awake and lets you do 1 snooze, then the second one forces you to get out of bed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> It's only about $60 U.S.
> 
> http://www.voco.uk.com/


Those are great! What a fun idea. Not sure if it's right for me (I'd sleep through the talking part anyway), but they definitely have great gift potential. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the LLBean Travel Alarm Clock, I think it's about $20.  It's got a beep to it, but it's not loud and obnoxious.  It wakes me up immediately so I'm not sure if it gets progressively louder or not, but I think it might.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> It's only about $60 U.S.
> 
> http://www.voco.uk.com/


*Those are pretty! His voice is so soothing, it would actually put me back to sleep *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Those are pretty! His voice is so soothing, it would actually put me back to sleep *


Yep, me too -- either that or I would scream because in my half-awake state I'd think there was an intruder in the house.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought an inexpensive (less than $10) battery operated alarm clock from Walmart that has an escalating buzzer alarm.  It is actually a back-up alarm clock for me - I am NOT a morning person.  I set the clock radio a little early, but tend to hit snooze on that several times.

The battery operated clock is set for my drop-dead wake up time. Besides the benefit of working even if we've lost power, it starts out with a low buzz.  If I am already awake, I can shut it off quickly.  If I have fallen back asleep, it gets loud enough to wake me again.  And if I get up before it goes off & forget to turn it off before I get in the shower, it can be heard in other rooms.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Those are pretty! His voice is so soothing, it would actually put me back to sleep *


that was cool... I think I would love the count down to sleep the best!


----------

